# What would you run on 18x10 wheel?



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

I was running Schmidt TH lines 18x8.5 in the front with a 205/40/18 tires which are perfect fitment. I was running 18x9.5 in the rear with 225/40/18 tires. The stretch was good and I'm looking for something around the same thing for the rear. I just put on new barrels for the rear wheels to make em 18x10 would a 225/40/18 still work for a 10 inch wheel?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

With the front size you mentioned, I would do either the 225/40 or a 235/35


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

i have been running 225-40-18 on 18x10 for a couple months with no issues.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> With the front size you mentioned, I would do either the 225/40 or a 235/35


i would go with a 225/40 as a 235/35 is fairly uncommon, def limits your choices big time.. other than that it's a 245/35 and that won't exactly give you the desired amount of stretch.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

foundubbedriver said:


> 235/35 is fairly uncommon, def limits your choices big time..


His front choice of 205/40/18 isn't exactly common either..

And actually to change my recommendation, since he has that 205 front, get Yokohama sdrives and you'll be able to get a 225/35/18 for the back and that has a rolling diameter close to the front size so you won't have to turn off your traction control every time to drive..


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> His front choice of 205/40/18 isn't exactly common either..
> 
> And actually to change my recommendation, since he has that 205 front, get Yokohama sdrives and you'll be able to get a 225/35/18 for the back and that has a rolling diameter close to the front size *so you won't have to turn off your traction control every time to drive*..


a 205/40 is more common than a 235/35.. and it's a front wheel drive car, why the hell would that matter?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

foundubbedriver said:


> a 205/40 is more common than a 235/35.. and it's a front wheel drive car, why the hell would that matter?


Because on newer VWs like MK4 and up, when you have different overall diameters from front to back, it throws off the computer monitoring the wheel speed sensors... Because with for instance, a combo I once had of 215/35/18 in the front and 225/40/18 on the back, my 2000 jetta would throw a hissy because the front tires are turning much faster than the rears due to the diameter difference, so the car thinks you're losing traction and cuts power. 
It's even worse with the newer ones with ESP and such. 

That's why I said what I said. It's a fact. Same thing with haldex, you must have overall diameters close (within .5") for it to not react negatively. 


Science. Educate.


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can second that issue. Had the same problem with a earlier set of wheels and tires. Exact same size and car wouldn't go above 30mph due to traction control taking over due to different size tires.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Thank you for the support.. :thumbup::beer:


It's good to dispel myths.


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

THank you for all the feedback guys. So looks like I should go with a 225/35/18 I didn't know all that about the speed sensors being thrown off. Thanks for the help! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

Go with 205-40-18 up front and 225-40-18 in the rear. The 35 series tires are going to cause problems with the abs, not to mention being damaged super easy


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

AutoTech1971 said:


> Go with 205-40-18 up front and 225-40-18 in the rear. The 35 series tires are going to cause problems with the abs, not to mention being damaged super easy


 Is it? Please explain.... 

Seeing as a 205/40/18 has an overall diameter of 24.457" and the 225/35/18 is 24.201, or a difference of .256", as opposed to the 225/40/18 which is 25.087 which would give the two a difference of .63" 

So, with the overall diameter difference being less with the 205/40 and 225/35 combo than with your suggested combo of 205/40 and 225/40, I doubt the 205/40 and 225/35 combo will give any trouble. And by doubt, I mean I guarantee it... 

Seeing as I currently run 215/35/18 (23.925) and 235/35/18 (24.476) for a difference of .551 and I experience ZERO issues... So, please, explain how that is going to "cause problems to the ABS"? 

Easy damage? So, then by that theory, people should never run 19s ever, because most run a 215/225/235 with 35 series profile... Or the fact that the sidewall on a 225/35/18 only about 1/10th of an inch shorter than a 205/40/18 tire.....


----------

